# Anyone own a KLCR 357?



## Sgt01 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just ordered the LCR 357. Don't see much about it posted here, and was just wondering if anyone here owns one, and if so, how do you like it?


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

The LCR in 357 Magnum is one of my favorite carry revolvers. It's slightly heavier with the steel frame but that few extra ounces makes shooting hot loads more comfortable. You'll be very happy when you get yours. Now that Ruger has come out with their LCRX in 38 Special I'm sure the 357 Magnum version will soon follow.


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have the LCR357 and the LCRX and i like them both. The 357 is really abusive with most heavy load 158 gr. rounds but the Hornady Critical Defense 125 gr ammo is fairly pleasant to shoot, it is also pleasant with all 38 spl. ammo. They both have really great DA trigger pull, and the LCRX has a SA trigger that is really good also. They are both so light that it is easy to forget you are carrying them.


----------

